# Let meat rest before smoking?



## scottlindner (Jun 23, 2009)

I was talking to a coworker today that smokes.  He said you need to let meat come to room temperature before smoking, but he couldn't recall the reason.  I assured him I would get to the bottom of it.  So here I am hoping you guys will make me look smart tomorrow.  :)

Cheers,
Scott


----------



## DanMcG (Jun 23, 2009)

I know some do it, but I don't see the reason myself. 
Hopefully someone smarter then me will chime in.
 I see it as just haveing the meat in the 40°-140° zone for a longer time which is not good.


----------



## bassman (Jun 23, 2009)

I usually set mine out to rest while I get out the smoker, get it lit and fill the water pan.  As far as I can tell, it just cuts down on the smoking time a bit.


----------



## tasunkawitko (Jun 23, 2009)

the reason is to that you're not dropping a great big chunk of 34 degrees into your smoker and bringing internal temperatures down. this plus the cold surface of the meat tends to increase the risk of condensation resulting in creosote, not to mention adds quite a bit of time to your overall smoke.

having said that, i usually go straight from fridge to smoker. i feel that the reason i am able to do this is because my smoker is already at 250 degrees or is quickly on its way there. i've never had a problem with this, but i have noticed that the increased time that it takes the meat to rise in temperature helps promote a better smoke ring. 

this can cause trouble for people who are new to this art, and i don't recommend it for them, but once a person has gained some experience and understanding into the relationships between the smoker, the meat and the temperatures, then it is something that is worthwhile to experiment with. as i said, i've never had problems, but i will admit that up until this year that was due more to good luck than skill or understanding.


----------



## scottlindner (Jun 23, 2009)

Condensation causes creosote?  Does that mean we should never put anything wet in a smoker?  What about something slathered in oil?

Scott


----------



## kingudaroad (Jun 23, 2009)

Fat cap up/ fat cap down

Foil / no foil

tomato/ tomaaato.


In the infamous words of Richoso.... It's all good my friend.


----------



## smokebuzz (Jun 23, 2009)




----------



## scottlindner (Jun 23, 2009)

My food was a vegetarian.  NICE!


----------



## rivet (Jun 23, 2009)

I always let my meat rest outside the fridge one hour before putting it into the smoker. Same with grilling. 

Nothing bad happens in one hour, and your fire isn't fighting the cold meat.


----------



## pineywoods (Jun 24, 2009)

As Dan said letting the meat sit out is just cutting into your 40-140 in under 4 hour safety guideline. If you let it sit out an hour now you have three hours to get it past 140.


----------



## dmack (Jun 24, 2009)

After reading some the above posts I dug in a little to find out more about creosote formation. Found an article that you may find helpful. I can see what TasunkaWito was referring to. Lowering smoker temps could create the right situation for creosote to form. Here is a link to the article 
http://hearth.com/econtent/index.php..._and_solutions

dmack


----------



## the dude abides (Jun 24, 2009)

I always let mine sit out and rest.  Right or not, my theory has been so that the very cold center of the meat (if cooked directly from the fridge) takes longer to get up to temp while the outside gets overcooked.

By letting it set and sort of "even out" the center of the meat doesn't lag behind as much.  Yes, just by being insulated by itself, the center will take longer to get up to temp.  But not as long as it would if it were cold.


----------



## grouper sandwich (Jun 24, 2009)

The reason is, especially with beef, is that you'll end up with a more tender, juicy piece of meat. If you go straight from the fridge to the smoker, by the time you get the internal areas of the meat up to temp, you will have overcooked and dried out the outter parts. If I'm cooking say a rib roast, I let it sit at room temp for a minimum of one hour. Of course i would NEVER let that cut see 140*, but still, it helps keep the meat tender and juicy throughout.


----------



## pineywoods (Jun 24, 2009)

Another thing to consider is that the smoke ring stops forming at 140 degrees while the meat will continue to take in smoke the ring that we all seem to want stops forming at 140 so the colder it is when it goes in the longer you have to produce that smoke ring


----------



## scottlindner (Jun 24, 2009)

4 hour safety guideline?

I have never smoked for that long so it isn't much of a risk.

So it seems there are two reasons to let it warm up.
1. to avoid condensation which leads to creosote
2. faster smoke times to avoid going over the 4 hour safety threshold

Is that about it?

Cheers,
Scott


----------



## dace (Jun 24, 2009)

I've never heard of the 4 hour safety time frame. I don't think it matters how long its been cooking as long as the internal temps are right to kill any bacteria or other junk that may make you sick.
 As far as resting the meat before the cook, it makes sense to allow it to come to room temp so you don't knock your heat back in the smoker. 
 What about soaking wood chips? I've heard both trains of thought on this. One, it helps them last longer or two, it creates creosote and knocks your temp back. I vote number 2. I don't soak (I actually use wood chunks).


----------



## chisoxjim (Jun 24, 2009)

thats how I look at it,  

I take the meat I am smoking from the fridge, get the rub on, and then on the smoker.


----------



## tasunkawitko (Jun 24, 2009)

scott - i might have used a poor choice of words in my post; it might be more accurate to say that the creosote IS the condensation. dmack posted a pretty good explanation of this, i reckon - you can also find some in-depth information by checking out the BBQFAQ, which deals with this subject extensively. here's a link to download a SAFE zip file of the BBQFAQ, which is in WORD DOCUMENT format:

http://www.eaglequest.com/~bbq/faq2-w97.zip


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Jun 24, 2009)

The extra time is worth the wait. Toss it in cold and have the Smoker @220*F or so and let her go for 1.5hrs,per pound. Place a probe therm. into the thickest part and when it gets to 185*,wrap in foil and rest for 1-2hrs. in an empty cooler.Don't open the smoker till it's about done(no mop needed).Remember , open door = more time in the smoker.Mop the last 30min.to an hour, otherwise it could burn-sugars tend to do that...
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




Good luck and ,
SMOKE HAPPY
Stan     aka    Old School BBQ


----------



## ddave (Jun 24, 2009)

Don't forget soak/don't soak, flip/don't flip, mop/don't mop etc, etc, etc.

Comes down to personal preference I think.

I do think however if the outside of your meat is getting dried out before the inside is cooked then you've got bigger issues than letting the meat come up to room temp before putting it on the smoker.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Dave


----------



## rickw (Jun 25, 2009)

I go from fridge to smoker. I tend to agree letting it sit until room temp cuts into the danger zone.


----------



## mikey (Jun 25, 2009)

TasunkaWitko;324316 said:
			
		

> the reason is to that you're not dropping a great big chunk of 34 degrees into your smoker and bringing internal temperatures down. this plus the cold surface of the meat tends to increase the risk of condensation resulting in creosote, not to mention adds quite a bit of time to your overall smoke.
> 
> Doesn't this statement contradict about folks who soak their chips or chunks and those who use water pans? Before those chips or chunks dry out, they're going to steam creating condensation.  Just curious.


----------



## scmelik (Jun 25, 2009)

really?  

is this a personal observation or a proven one? I really don't have a clue and am asking a serious question.


----------



## pineywoods (Jun 25, 2009)

Fact heres the link

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ght=Smoke+Ring


----------



## pineywoods (Jun 25, 2009)

Here is a link I think some of you should read if you want to leave the meat sit on the counter till it gets to room temp

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=72852

You can also look at the USDA website for more info basically if you inject or puncture the meat by placing a thermometer probe into it then you need to get the meat from 40 degrees to 140 degrees in less than 4 hours.


----------



## jaxgatorz (Jun 25, 2009)

good info Jerry


----------



## scottlindner (Jun 25, 2009)

Wouldn't that increase the danger zone concern?  The ticker doesn't start when you put the meat in the smoker, it starts when you pull the meat out of the refrigerator and since room temp is much lower than smoker temp, you are increasing the time you are in the danger zone, not decreasing it.

I talked to two smoker's at work about this yesterday.  There are only two things we came up with based on the discussion points in this thread:
1. drying out the exterior of the meat
2. there is some chemistry that exists regarding quality smoke production, absorption, smoke ring, and flavor uptake based on the temperature of the meat and temperature inside the smoker.

I agree with 1, but I haven't ever had meat I would call dry.

As for the second item, I don't have a clue.  I believe it is possible there is something there but I know nothing of the science of smoking.

Cheers,
Scott


----------



## ddave (Jun 25, 2009)

The ticker starts whenever the temp of the meat exceeded 40°.  That could have been at the grocery store, in your cart, on the way home, etc.  All of these times can count against the 4 hour limit if the temp is high enough.  Hopefully it was handled properly before it got to the display case.  Since you don't know the entire history of the meat (unless you butchered it and processed it yourself) I think it would be best not to push it by letting it sit at room temp for an extended period of time.

Well, if the topic of food safety did not come up in your discussion at work, I can only say that I wish them luck.

Dave


----------



## scottlindner (Jun 25, 2009)

I don't understand this.


----------



## bman62526 (Jun 25, 2009)

I have cooked forf myself, family, friends, etc...for 20 years.  NEVER have I given a moments thought to this 4 hour 140° business.  If you cook at the proper temps, and the food is prepared right - you'll always hit your 140 in that 4 hour time!  Huge chunk of meat?  Then don't let it rest TOO long on the counter, but other than that - I don't waste any time thinking about the 140 in 4 deal...

That said, it IS true that if you put the meat on a little bit cold, *you do get a better smoke ring...*it is also true that if the meat is REALLY cold, you aren't doing yourself any favors when it comes to getting the internals up to temp, without drying out the outside layers of meat.  So if you don't care about the smoke ring, you can certainly let it get closer to room temp before throwing it on the smoker.

The answer in my opinion, is - as ususal - somewhere in the middle!

I set the meat out on the counter once the hot coals are dumped into the firebox.  So - my smoker gets to temp in 30 min....the meat is still a little chilled, but starting to get towards room temp.


----------



## tasunkawitko (Jun 25, 2009)

Mikey;324864 said:
			
		

> mikey - i think it would have been more accurate for me to say that the creosote is the condensation, not that condensation leads to creosote. my major was history rather than science, but i have observed that as long as one is running a good, hot smoker there isn't much of a danger of creosote. moisture is a good thing, but cold moisture in a smoker that isn't hot seems to be a bad thing.
> 
> take a look at dmack's linnk and also my d/l link to the BBQFAQ - they probably explain it better than i can!


----------



## mikey (Jun 25, 2009)

TW: I read the link which btw doesn't really apply since most of us don't burn 100% wood. Granted, briquettes are made from wood, but we don't have the long, thru the roof stacks that wood stoves & wood heaters have. http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...95&postcount=5 In the future I'll just follow this exception, and call it good.  http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...61&postcount=2  Actually, this link is more "official" as the other one was a response.


----------



## billbo (Jun 25, 2009)

I fillow you friends advice and bring upo to room temp before smoking.


----------



## DanMcG (Jun 25, 2009)

I love a good debate. :)


----------



## ddave (Jun 25, 2009)

Taken from the "How Temperatures Affect Food" Fact Sheet at the following link:

http://www.fsis.usda.gov/Fact_Sheets...Food/index.asp

If they ignore the time/temp guidelines when it comes to handling raw meat, I hope their luck always holds out and they never get sick.







Dave


----------



## bigsteve (Jun 25, 2009)

Good point.

As someone else mentioned, I never even knew about 4hrs/140* until recently. And in the past frequently defrosted chunks of meat on the counter. Never had a problem, I was uninformed, and lucky. But now I know better, and there is no intelligent excuse for me to not pay attention to those things now that I'm aware of them.

As far as going on the cooker straight from the fridge, or after warming some. never saw a differance. None, nadda, nicht wass.


----------



## ddave (Jun 25, 2009)

I didn't know about it either until I joined this forum. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





As many of you know I am a big fan of promoting observance of the time/temperature rule and also curing jerky.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 Sometimes the debates get a little interesting but my goal is not to prove someone else's method right or wrong. What I try to do is at least mention the information so that the new folks who may not be aware of it (like me a year ago) have a chance to see it and make their own decision. That's why I have added links to certain threads on this topic to my signature.

If you've been cooking for folks for 20 years and not worrying about the danger zone or making jerky for 20 years with no cure and "no one has gotten sick yet", well, that's great. I'm glad to hear it. If you're happy doing it that way it's your decision. But anecdotal evidence is not the same as scientific proof. I think it is important for people to be at least aware of the guidelines so that they can make the decision for themselves.

Dave


----------



## pineywoods (Jun 27, 2009)

Exactly Dave lets try to get the FACTS out there and what people choose to do with the information is up to them. I have before knowing better broken many of the safe food handling rules and thankfully haven't gotten my family or me sick but since the info is here I certainly won't not follow it


----------



## scottlindner (Jun 27, 2009)

It sounds like we should not let meat rise to room temperature prior to smoking due to safety.  The other reasons to do it are negligible?

Cheers,
Scott


----------



## wrwoelfel (Nov 28, 2012)

What about when they tell you to hang your sticks of summer sausage to age before smoking. Good bad or other?


----------



## woodcutter (Nov 28, 2012)

What you are describing about sausage is drying after stuffing it. It has cure in it and can sit out for a while and needs to dry the casings so smoke will soak in. When you pull uncured meat from the refridgerator such as a pork butt or some kind of roast you need to get the temp to 140 within 4 hours to prevent botulism. (40/140) rule.


----------



## shoneyboy (Nov 28, 2012)




----------

